# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  The great standard!

## Miss Marple's nephew

*Many dishes come our way: Italian, Turkish, French, Russian, Spanish, Hungarian, Lebanese, North African, Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese, Indonesian, etc. But it's the Belgian standard we forever cling to in good times and bad ....... pommes frites!!!*

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

The above fact is so well accepted that there isn't a single post in protest!!!

----------


## Maciamo

I am not a big fan of chips (or frites as you wish). It's ok once in a while (say 3 months).

----------


## Mycernius

Used to be the most popular dish in the UK, fish and chips. Now it is chicken tikka.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Used to be the most popular dish in the UK ..... Now it is chicken tikka.


Really? They're serving stand up chicken tikka these days? Aw be God! Are they at least keeping with the traditional vinegar and printer's ink sauce?

----------


## Mycernius

Indian influence on British food has its roots as far back as the Victorians. They would curry their food. Then with the influx of indians during the 50s curry houses took off. The balti dish you find in the UK was actually invented in Birmingham. An anglified indian dish.

----------


## Minty

Chips any deep fried foods are very unhealthy! The French here are unhealthier than the ones down south! :50:

----------


## marrabel

Any fast food including chips and the kind of food like that is very bad for health as it slows down the metabolism. If the metabolism is slowed down the big problems with health, such as the excess weight, the diabetes, begin. We should be careful eating such food, however, it is so tasty.

----------

